# When to move up?



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh wow. Sorry, I'm still breaking my arab, so I have no advice, but I had to tell you. Your girl is freaking gorgeous. O_O


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think when to move up depends a lot on the horse and rider in question.

To me, I read your description and think move up, no sweat. Your mare was going down the trail nicely, was taking good care of herself, and finished the ride in excellent shape. 

However, if you don't feel at least 75% comfortable with that (are we ever 100% sure? I know I am not!), then you need to figure out what is making you hesitate and work on that. It was only her first ride, you went for a resaonable middle-of-allowed-time pace (which I think was a great plan!), so maybe next ride aim to finish just under the low end of the time and see how she does. If she again passes with flying colors, then move up.

I have known some people who have never done any sort of LD ride and went right to 50s. Hell, I have one friend who did a 100 as their horse's first ride (experienced rider though, just a new horse). There is no "right" thing for everyone. Do what is right for you!

Congrats on a great first ride. The pics show a happy mare and a happy rider. Love it!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks. I think she'd do okay at a 25 but we'll see how her conditioning goes for the next few weeks.

Phantomrider13-That's crazy about your friend who did a 100 miler with a rookie horse...more power to her! My poor mare would be dragging herself on one leg :wink:


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I really like the first photo of you guys. You look great!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Talk to some of the others about how long the longer rides take to complete and extend your program in increments to attain those times. Hill work is excellent for stamina. Myna Cryderman, now retired as one of the best, had an area on her property where two hills converged. She made a paddock that took in both hills. She could stand at the bottom and lunge 4 of 5 horses at a time as they went up one hill, across then down and up the other.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

man my horse isnt at 42 right now and she been standing in a pasture for 3 days. I tend to do 12 to 15 mile loops as training rides. I jumped into 50's too soon with my last horse, but Im a HW rider on a non ideal horse of a non ideal breed. Now I am on a more suited horse, still not an ideal breed though so have to modify the way I ride. I am doing better this year. Still learning what not to do, but I have a very long list of nots built up so things so far are ok. Although I think I can I think I can,,, gonna stick with LD's this year (25-30 miles,) By end of year I'll be moving up to 50's, Or starting another horse. I am thinking when I can get up into a 4 hour thirty with good gut sounds I'll move up.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I say GO FOR IT!! There is NO shame in pulling if YOU do not feel comfortable with how the horse is feeling. Do Not rely on the vet at the ride. I have had them say REALLY?? She's got all A's and looks good. But if *I* don't think she feels good, I pull.

I have NO competitive streak. Like to win, but no competitiveness, especially if my horse doesn't feel perfectly normal under me.

You BOTH look great!! Are you talking about moving up to 50 or 25? Most horses do 5 hour, easy terrain 25's easily if they have a decent base, even if they don't have a ton of recent miles. 

Nancy


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I didn't train for endurance (anymore), but when I taught lessons all week and went to CW Reenactments (1986-2011, both local and national) my horses were in great shape and could handle it when we had 2 days straight of up-at-the-crack-of-dawn skirmishing, then another around noon, then a battle mid-afternoon. Fast activity, then waiting.
There are two things I would do. 

(1) Conditioning that includes pounding to create bone density. NEVER on pavement, but compacted dirt works very well.
(2) Train to a plateau, then back off. Then, train to a higher planteau, etc. THIS is what long distance runners do to train for marathons.

It is best to OVER prepare for your races, then see your horse over taxed.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

greentree said:


> I say GO FOR IT!! There is NO shame in pulling if YOU do not feel comfortable with how the horse is feeling. Do Not rely on the vet at the ride. I have had them say REALLY?? She's got all A's and looks good. But if *I* don't think she feels good, I pull.
> 
> I have NO competitive streak. Like to win, but no competitiveness, especially if my horse doesn't feel perfectly normal under me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nancy, I think I will go for it  
I only plan to do a 25 with her this year. Maybe next year we'll be brave and go for a 50, who knows could be a couple years, I won't be ready until Miss Selena is ready.

I definitely won't be afraid to pull her, I think that's why it's so important to know your horse before you compete, to get a sense of when something isn't "quite right". I want my horse to last and enjoy their job.

Thank you all again for your great advice & opinions. I'm always looking for mentors and experience wherever I go, so it's nice to have access to all of you on here. You guys rock :wink:


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

To me her heart rate at the end tells me she was not stressed or tired. And if she eats and drinks just fine, then i'd say move up! I recently purchased a 5 year old gelding and his first ride will be in November and we are doing a 50 miler. As long as you know your horse is fit and the heart rates don't lie about fitness.  Like Phantomhorse said we all are never "sure" about moving up. It took me a year before i did my mares first 1 day 100 mile ride because i kept telling myself she was not ready. Well she finished in 7th place with a ride time of 12 hours and was pulling my arms out at a 14 mph trot on the last loop and her heart rate and CRI was 48/48 at the ending vet check! I'd say she was more than ready for a 100! Haha! You will always question, but deep down you know if the horse is ready! Good luck!

Oh and by the way, great pictures!!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

LeynaProof said:


> To me her heart rate at the end tells me she was not stressed or tired. And if she eats and drinks just fine, then i'd say move up! I recently purchased a 5 year old gelding and his first ride will be in November and we are doing a 50 miler. As long as you know your horse is fit and the heart rates don't lie about fitness.  Like Phantomhorse said we all are never "sure" about moving up. It took me a year before i did my mares first 1 day 100 mile ride because i kept telling myself she was not ready. Well she finished in 7th place with a ride time of 12 hours and was pulling my arms out at a 14 mph trot on the last loop and her heart rate and CRI was 48/48 at the ending vet check! I'd say she was more than ready for a 100! Haha! You will always question, but deep down you know if the horse is ready! Good luck!
> 
> Oh and by the way, great pictures!!!


Wow, thanks for sharing that experience. Glad to hear your mare did so well! Must have been an awesome feeling. 

I think I will pay more attention to what her HR tells me throughout our conditioning, that way I know what she can/can't handle. I tend to get in my own head too much, I should just relax and pay attention to the facts.

I was actually surprised at how well she did at the 15, given she has never done anything strenuous in her life until I bought her. She was definitely "fit to continue" at the finish and still had ants in her pants :wink: So I suppose I've reached a verdict...first 25 mile June 9th! lol


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing that experience. Glad to hear your mare did so well! Must have been an awesome feeling.
> 
> I think I will pay more attention to what her HR tells me throughout our conditioning, that way I know what she can/can't handle. I tend to get in my own head too much, I should just relax and pay attention to the facts.
> 
> ...


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

LeynaProof said:


> EnduranceLover6 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, thanks for sharing that experience. Glad to hear your mare did so well! Must have been an awesome feeling.
> ...


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> LeynaProof said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I do not ride with a HR Monitor so I take her pulse after each conditioning ride to see where she's at. I need the practice :wink:
> ...


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

LeynaProof said:


> EnduranceLover6 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! I know what you mean. I always need the practice! Just remember to listen to your horse and if you think something is wrong, but you are not sure and think you are being paranoid, something probably is wrong. Haha! Happens to me all the time. My mare is very stoic and does not show much of a reaction when something is wrong with her, so if i even think that i might feel a hitch here or there or if i just have that feeling then there is usually something wrong.
> ...


----------



## kolko (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't try a 50 miler until my horse has had 6 months of increasingly difficult conditioning. Since you seem like such a sane competitor, if you have done that, I say go for the 50. As people have said, you can always pull.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Kolko--6 months sounds like a good time frame for conditioning for a 50. Honestly, I know my horse is no where near ready to complete, let alone compete 50 miles. I ended up doing another 15 mile CDR this month and placed 1st with a final score of 99/100 so I feel ready to move on to a 25. We are planning on doing our first in August. Maybe next year we will be ready for a 50, but for now we're in no rush 

Thanks for all the great advice everyone!


----------

